# Where to buy Halfmoon/delta bettas online?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry i am being a post-whore, but i am thinking of different things to ask.
So i am looking for a Delta/halfmoon betta (preferably butterfly) online, since no where that i know carries them around here. Is this an ok way to get one? i don't want the fish to arrive injured or terrified (i am not currently aware of shipping process for live fish)
any online sites? i googled it and came up with a few thousand but the ones i thought would have them, don't have any in stock :-(
thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aquabid is the only one I can think of but I'm sure there are plenty more. I haven't really heard any bad things about Aquabid.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well there is always aquabid.com. 

One thing about ordering bettas, especially on aquabid. You have lots of oversea sellers. Thailand, indonesia, and other countries produces lots of really amazing bettas. I'm not a betta person, but even I want those fish. There is nothing wrong with buying these bettas, it is a little more complicated though. Mainly because you are useing a transhipper, make sure to read this if you think you want to buy one of these bettas. 

Another thing shipping fish is expensive, you are normally looking at more than $30 for express shipping. or $15-20 for priority shipping(1-3). Live arrival is usually not guarrenteed with priority shipping. Priority shipping is often safe to use and the fish will get to you just fine. The big thing is that priority shipping is NOT used in winter. The fish will freeze before getting to you.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Its not online, but if your anle to check out petsmart they carry several different kinds.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petco has halfmoons too. My Petsmart doesn't carry anything but veiltails and crowntails. (


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

ok thanks, i am having a local small pet shop order some for me to choose from. don't know how much they will cost, but a crown tail they charge $5...

The petco and petsmart is about 70miles away one way.So thats not really an option, i don't like having them in a bag for that long and its to inconvienent to take them in the little cup... i learned my lesson that time.

But thanks! i am just kinda nervous to buy them online, and $30 is WAY more than i can afford at the moment


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

$5 is about what they charge at my Petsmart for a crowntail.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Petco charged like 7.50...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually it was $5.99 lol. I just found my receipt. I got a nice combtail for $3.99 at an aquatics store.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

auquabid, or you can also check stuff like craigslist, altho the fish on their are usually just as exepensive as normal fish, the need a home more!!!!!! Just make sure the fish is healthy first!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol thanks all, but i am getting one ordered through another pet store where i got my first one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. Let us know about the new fish when you get it. I saw the cutest female the other day. She was flaring like crazy at her neighbor. I wish I could have gotten her.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

:-( Im sorry you couldn't to.
I am sexist when it comes to bettas. i only want males...  not because of the fighting, but rather to coloring and tales


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen some pretty females,too. And they have as much personality as the males do. The males ARE beautiful, with their long, flowing fins and prettyl colors.


----------



## bettamaster411 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Good Place to buy Bettas online*

A good place I always buy from that is safe and fast is: http://www.bettawarehouse.com

They are very reliable and offer a variety of quality Bettas.


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

Petsmart gets delta tails sometimes, I know my store got quite a few in the last shipment (they're marked as regular male bettas). Never get halfmoons though, if we did I would be the first to buy it lol.


----------

